
Show HN: Tmux plugin manager - brunosutic
https://github.com/tmux-plugins/tpm
======
manish_gill
Been using it for a while now. Here is my plugin list:

    
    
        set -g @tpm_plugins '              \
            tmux-plugins/tpm                 \
            tmux-plugins/tmux-sensible       \
            tmux-plugins/tmux-open           \
            tmux-plugins/tmux-resurrect      \
            tmux-plugins/tmux-pain-control   \
            tmux-plugins/tmux-battery        \
            tmux-plugins/tmux-online-status  \

------
moviuro
Meh, bash... I'll try and see if it's possible to do it 100% POSIX to port to
*BSD without the hassle of installing bash.

~~~
brunosutic
This guy already did that:
[https://github.com/chilicuil/tundle](https://github.com/chilicuil/tundle)

------
troy44
This is awesome.

~~~
pcthrowaway
They have similarities, but awesome is a graphical tiling window manager,
whereas tmux is only for terminal sessions.

/s

~~~
agumonkey
I was about to make en emacs joke, but I don't feel the need anymore.

------
TomAnthony
Off topic: How do most people on HN use tmux?

I was using it for a while but then realised I never used it over SSH and I
rarely disconnected from sessions and opened them again. Are there other
people in that camp?

~~~
riquito
You are a brave man. What if you run a long/important task on the server and
you lose the connection (A/C in the building going away, Internet connection
outage, etc...)?

~~~
TomAnthony
I don't think I was clear, sorry. I meant I rarely use it on remote servers, I
rarely have the need for that process.

I only have a need to do dev locally and was using tmux on my local machine. I
know several other devs who only use tmux in this fashion.

I know many people use it when they are on a remote machine via ssh - what are
the usual activities that require someone to be ssh'ed in doing complex tasks
directly on a remote machine?

~~~
msvalkon
Where I work, most of our development (includes building, testing and
packaging) is done on remote machines to which we ssh to. Few people prefer
gui ide's so most ssh and then run vim or emacs. Having tmux on the server hub
is pretty convenient. Especially nice if you want to run a set of tests over
night.

~~~
TomAnthony
What is the advantage to development being done on remote machines? Forgive me
if I'm missing something obvious - it just seems quite different to the
paradigms I've seen in 'the real world'.

